# Trying the Moon again



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Not the best of my attempts, but I thought I would share it. I have tried on many occasions to get the shot under different light conditions and settings to get the photo I want.

Anyhow, here is tonight's "effort"










Maxtor.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Cor! I like that.
















You sure its not a half eaton Jacobs Cracker?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

The unusual colouring makes that very different whilst still being very clear. Nice shot:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

That's a cracking shot :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

looks good mate different to the normal shots


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

what size lens?


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great pic well done,one of my fav pics is earth rise taken by apollo 8


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Great pic. I always hope that one day someone will capture a meteorite hitting the moon. That would be spectacular.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Thats a great shot!

Great detail but not too bright which I don't really like with shots of the moon. Gives a great feeling of calm but sinister.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice pic - what camera-telescope combo did you use?


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Not a bad effort at all bud.

What settings did you use on this one & how much has it been cropped?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very impressive shot that, Maxtor - like that a lot, mate :thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the comments all. :thumb:

I am still going to have a play around with more settings as it seems that the moon shots I take all come out different with the camera and lens combo I have.

Anyhow, A bit of Exif info.

DMC FZ20
TCON (Olympus) 17 tele converter
F8 @ 1/125 sec
ISO 80

It was a tight crop, well the Moon is over 238712 miles from Earth, so I guess it had to be.

I have been reading up on the combo and Its seems I am not the only one with differing shots of the moon.

It was quite noisy on the original shot, so I used neat image plug in to lessen it.

Maxtor.


----------

